# Problems with connection via Arris DG860A



## Matteh (Aug 16, 2013)

I recently got internet through a local company (theres not many options for internet where I live), and they gave me an Arris Cable modem & router combo. Ever since I've had it, it will randomly lose connection throughout the day. Some days this happens only once or twice, and some days it can happen a hundred times a day, for anywhere between 1 and 30 minutes.

When it loses connection, the power light stays on, but the US, DS, and online lights go out occasionally. I've noticed sometimes only the online light goes out, while other times the online and either US or DS goes out, and sometimes all 3.
Unplugging the power and plugging it back in usually fixes it, but sometimes only for a minute or so before repeating the same thing. I called the technicians, and they came and replaced my box saying it may have been bad. It still lost connection even after this.

I'm not sure what to do about it, or what could be the problem. Any ideas? :banghead:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

Next time you have it go out do the following and post the results for review

ping your gateway ip
ping your wan ip
ping google.com


----------



## Matteh (Aug 16, 2013)

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.01: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.01: bytes=32 time=136ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.01: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.01: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 <0% loss>
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 136ms, Average = 34ms


Pinging 192.168.0.3 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.0.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.3:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 <0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

When trying to ping google.com, it said Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

That indicates a dns issue. Post the results of a ipconfig /all via a command prompt for review.


----------



## Matteh (Aug 16, 2013)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Katie-HP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E3-B5-6E-CD-26
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink RT5390 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-ED-B9-41-61-16
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d18b:bfe6:1985:f522%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, August 20, 2013 7:56:29 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, August 20, 2013 2:48:06 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 235466169
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-3A-DC-71-08-ED-B9-41-61-16

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 63.148.157.2
63.148.157.3
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{980227CA-7925-4E43-AB9D-08CC4FB73B8A}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{CE7661A7-7CF9-4FD2-B3FF-51E940FBAFF0}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:c4d:1c82:c07c:3522(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c4d:1c82:c07c:3522%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Appears you have valid DNS servers.

Do a tracert 98.139.183.24 and post the results for review


----------



## Matteh (Aug 16, 2013)

Tracing route to ir2.fp.vip.bf1.yahoo.com [98.139.183.24]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.0.1
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 9 ms 11 ms 11 ms 192.168.4.9
4 10 ms 11 ms 11 ms 192.168.3.253
5 13 ms 14 ms 15 ms rrcs-98-102-206-241.central.biz.rr.com [98.102.2
06.241]
6 18 ms 15 ms 29 ms 65.189.185.203
7 24 ms 21 ms 23 ms 65.189.185.205
8 22 ms 21 ms 22 ms network-065-189-140-162.mwrtn.rr.com [65.189.140
.162]
9 32 ms 30 ms 30 ms ae-9-0.cr0.chi30.tbone.rr.com [107.14.19.16]
10 29 ms 38 ms 29 ms 66.109.1.40
11 30 ms 54 ms 30 ms 216.1.123.17
12 56 ms 58 ms 59 ms 207.88.14.201.ptr.us.xo.net [207.88.14.201]
13 50 ms 97 ms 50 ms 207.88.13.57.ptr.us.xo.net [207.88.13.57]
14 51 ms 58 ms 51 ms 209.220.18.22.ptr.us.xo.net [209.220.18.22]
15 243 ms 63 ms 64 ms ae-2.pat2.bfz.yahoo.com [216.115.100.74]
16 62 ms 65 ms 68 ms ae-4.msr1.bf1.yahoo.com [216.115.100.25]
17 63 ms 65 ms 64 ms UNKNOWN-98-139-129-X.yahoo.com [98.139.129.171]

18 59 ms 59 ms 67 ms et17-1.fab6-1-sat.bf1.yahoo.com [98.139.128.87]

19 61 ms 70 ms 61 ms po-16.bas1-7-prd.bf1.yahoo.com [98.139.130.1]
20 152 ms 165 ms 108 ms ir2.fp.vip.bf1.yahoo.com [98.139.183.24]

Trace complete.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Everything looks fine except for that unknown host yahoo.com

Now do nslookup yahoo.com and post the results.

"Name: ns0.fewpb.net
Address: 63.148.157.2"
Frankfort, Kentucky 

But you appear to be in Cincinnati
Looks like you are not pointing at the RR dns servers but some other ISP's dns servers.
These should be the servers you should be using according to google
DNS 1: 209.18.47.61 
DNS 2: 209.18.47.62

Or use googles dns server
8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4


----------



## Matteh (Aug 16, 2013)

Server: ns0.fewpb.net
Address: 63.148.157.2

Non-authoritative answer:
Name: yahoo.com
Addresses: 98.139.183.24
206.190.36.45
98.138.253.109


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Everything is checking out fine.


----------



## Matteh (Aug 16, 2013)

Now my modem/router just did something new.
All its doing now is blinking both US & DS lights orange. Power is green, wireless is green, "online" is off.
No internet whatsoever, been doing this for hours now. I've never had so much trouble out of anything in my life.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Contact your ISP. Have them do a modem and line check.


----------

